# Help - Blood Blister on Lips???



## Old Glory (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi I have a 36 bow community tank. One of my Emperor Tetras has a blood blister in his lips. What is that? is it contagious? How do I treat?

Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

My experience with ailments is limited, but could it be a wound of some sort? If so, treat with API Melafix and follow the instructions on the bottle (don't improvise your own dosing scheme). Also, whatever meds you dose, if you're running a filter with carbon in it pull the carbon, as it will filter out the medication.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like an injury to me and as recommended above with treatment.Melafix works well,but its a stout medication.If you have any labrynth fish in the same tank,(IE bettas,gouramis)I would remove them while treating to a seperate tank as melafix is very harsh on them.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> If you have any labrynth fish in the same tank,(IE bettas,gouramis)I would remove them while treating to a seperate tank as melafix is very harsh on them.


+5


----------

